# Morgins Switzerland, le Chalet de Ben



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

So I'm working in Germany for the summer and I'm thinking of making a trip to Switzerland to do some biking. One place I have found that seems pretty nice is in Morgins Switzerland. Has anyone ever ridden here? Is it worth the trainride to switzerland to go biking there?

thanks,
Adam


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Portes du Soleil*



pedro_sandchez said:


> So I'm working in Germany for the summer and I'm thinking of making a trip to Switzerland to do some biking. One place I have found that seems pretty nice is in Morgins Switzerland. Has anyone ever ridden here? Is it worth the trainride to switzerland to go biking there?
> 
> thanks,
> Adam


Um, Morgins is part of the Portes Du Soleil. If you don't find trails to ride there, you've got your eyes shut.

Go, bring Swiss Francs, full suspension, body armor and a camera. Lookup swissbuster's posts for more info.

There's trails to ride even if you don't want to spend the 15 francs on a lift ticket.


----------



## oopalley (Feb 23, 2007)

Morgins is a village in a beautiful valley and links in to the Portes du Soleil which is a huge area. Every type of trail you could possibly want.

Go - and enjoy!


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

awesome!
do they rent bikes there at all? 
I dont have my bike here in europe


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Best spot to get a rental woul probably be Morzine or Les Gets on the French side (Kona, Intense to name a few possible rental rigs). On the Swiss side the generally don't rent out very interesting bikes...

I like to start from Champery or Les Crosets on the Swiss side and cross in the France from there. Like the trails around Les Lindarets and Les Crosets a lot...


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Pds*



notaknob said:


> Lookup swissbuster's posts for more info.


Aww, you've made me blush!

But seriously, you'll get a better idea by searching Ripzalot's posts.


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Champery has rentals*



Uzzi said:


> Best spot to get a rental would probably be Morzine or Les Gets on the French side (Kona, Intense to name a few possible rental rigs). On the Swiss side the generally don't rent out very interesting bikes...


Seems to have an OK selection of DH rigs to rent.

Speaking of which, did anyone make the UCI world cup in Champery a couple of weeks ago? I know Ripzalot was in Florida and I was playing soccer down here so had to miss it.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*in the name...*



SwissBuster said:


> Aww, you've made me blush!
> 
> But seriously, you'll get a better idea by searching Ripzalot's posts.


Funny thing. Last Saturday I was riding Camisa/Winsor in Santa Fe and was wearing a swiss bike jersey.

Some woman hiker says: "oh good, you've got someone along that knows first aid"
I reply "it's the swiss flag. That just means I've got booze."

It was a little too much to think that she'd get the Saint Bernard/brandy in the barrel thing but I got a laugh.


----------

